# Steckachse: Vorteile? Einbaumaß?



## Glücki (10. September 2008)

Könnt ihr mich mal kurz aufklären, was es mit "Steckachsen" auf sich hat?

1) Was ist der Vorteil gegenüber "normalen" Naben?

2) Sehe ich das richtig, dass Gabeln, die für Steckachsen vorgesehen sind, sich nicht mit "normalen" Laufrädern fahren lassen, weil sei ein unterschiedliches Einbaumaß haben (142mm zu 135mm)?


----------



## Freistiler (10. September 2008)

1) Steifigkeit und Stabilität
2)Ja, hat aber nix mit Einbaumass zu tun. 135mm ist ein Mass einer Hinterbau-Breite. Ein Laufrad mit Schnellspanner bekommt man kontruktionsbedingt nicht in eine Gabel mit Steckachse, und umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2008)

Ausser die Nabe hat einen Adapter (wie zB Nope, Alutech). Ist sehr praktisch wenn man mehrere Räder hat. 

Wie das nun aber mit den neuen 15mm Steckachsen für vorn ist, für die es ja nur Shimano und DT Swiss Naben gibt...15mm soll ja der neue XC Standard werden. Aber nur bei Fox...
..ob das wieder so ein Hit wird wie Biopace und Bremshebelschaltung fürs MTB?


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie das nun aber mit den neuen 15mm Steckachsen für vorn ist, für die es ja nur Shimano und DT Swiss Naben gibt...15mm soll ja der neue XC Standard werden. Aber nur bei Fox...



Nicht nur bei Fox, gibts 2009 auch bei Marzocchi.


----------



## Glücki (10. September 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> 1) Steifigkeit und Stabilität
> 2)Ja, hat aber nix mit Einbaumass zu tun. 135mm ist ein Mass einer Hinterbau-Breite. Ein Laufrad mit Schnellspanner bekommt man kontruktionsbedingt nicht in eine Gabel mit Steckachse, und umgekehrt.



Zu 1) Inwiefern ist das steifer und stabiler? Inwiefern ist da die Konstruktion anders? Ich habe leider noch keine Steckachse live gesehen...

Zu 2) Heißt das, dass Steckachsen keine Schnellspanner haben, also keine schneller Laufrad-Ausbau/Einbau möglich ist? Wie wird ein Laufrad mit Steckachse montiert?

Danke!


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2008)

1. Steifer heißt vor allem, dass sich die Gabel beim Bremsen nicht mehr so stark verwindet.

2. Es gibt Steckachsen mit Schnellspanner und ohne, die dann mittels Inbusschlüssel geöffnet werden.


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. September 2008)

diese neue 15mm steckachsennorm ist natürlich wieder eine superinnovative sache der bikeindustrie, nein der nomale 20mm standart reicht ja nicht aus, da erfindet man dann noch einen 25 mm standart um dann wieder paar jahre später rauszufinden dass, 30mm doch noch steifer ist. 

super.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2008)

Wo hier gerade so schön diskutiert wird:

Kann man eigentlich eine normale Hope Pro2 mit Schnellspanner
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/409/kw/Hope_Pro_II_Vorderradnabe_Schnellspannachse_schwarz_32L
mit solch einem Set
http://www.shiftycart.de/zoom.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/i/4788
auf den neuen Shimano/Fox-Standard umrüsten?

Solche Sets gibt es ja für 10, 12, 15, 20mm Steckachse. Damit wäre die Hope für mich die absolut vielseitige Nabe, die für alle noch so bescheuerten "Standards" gerüstet ist und käme an ein eventuell neu zu beschaffendes Rad dran.


----------



## mjaelzie (10. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Zu 1) Inwiefern ist das steifer und stabiler? Inwiefern ist da die Konstruktion anders? Ich habe leider noch keine Steckachse live gesehen...
> 
> Zu 2) Heißt das, dass Steckachsen keine Schnellspanner haben, also keine schneller Laufrad-Ausbau/Einbau möglich ist? Wie wird ein Laufrad mit Steckachse montiert?
> 
> Danke!




howdy glücki,

zu 1:  hauptparameter für die höhere steifigkeitswerte von steckachsen gegenüber herkömmlichen 10mm schnellspannachsen,ist die auflagefläche des "geklemmten materials", dh. es liegt an den kontaktpunkten gabel/achse mehr material aneinander als bei anderen sytemen.

zu 2:wie piefke schon geschrieben hatt existieren sowohl systeme mit einem spannhebel zb. rockshox maxle, sowie klemmvorichtungen die beidseitig verschraubt werden.

je nachdem wo deine prioritäten beim fahren liegen macht eine steckachse durchaus auch am touren/alltags-mtb sinn.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Zu 1) Inwiefern ist das steifer und stabiler? Inwiefern ist da die Konstruktion anders? Ich habe leider noch keine Steckachse live gesehen...
> 
> Zu 2) Heißt das, dass Steckachsen keine Schnellspanner haben, also keine schneller Laufrad-Ausbau/Einbau möglich ist? Wie wird ein Laufrad mit Steckachse montiert?
> 
> Danke!



Das mit dem schnellen Ausbau ist je nach dem kein Problem. 
Ich hab Maxle vorn und hinten und es würde superschnell gehen (wie bei Schnellspanner), wenn die Nope-Naben nicht so blöde lose Spacer links und rechts hätten, die einem immer raus- und runterfallen, wenn man das Bike beim Radeinbau nicht auf den Kopf stellt. Sind aber nicht alle Naben so. 

Also: Rad wird ganz normal eingebaut (ggfs. eben die Spacer mit drei Händen festhalten), dann steckt man die Achse durch, dreht sie kurz fest und sichert die Verschraubung indem man den Spannhebel umlegt. 
Andere Systeme sind patentbedingt etwas unterschiedlich: schlimm sind die Achsen, wo man einen Drehmomentschlüssel für 4 winzigkleine Inbusschrauben braucht wie bei der alten Fox, aber sowas gibts seit 2008 nicht mehr.


----------



## Piefke (10. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...schlimm sind die Achsen, wo man einen Drehmomentschlüssel für 4 winzigkleine Inbusschrauben braucht wie bei der alten Fox, aber sowas gibts seit 2008 nicht mehr.



Auch die alten Fox-Steckachsen funzen ohne Drehmomentschlüssel, ein bisschen Gefühl in den Händen natürlich vorausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glücki (11. September 2008)

mjaelzie schrieb:


> howdy glücki,
> 
> zu 1:  hauptparameter für die höhere steifigkeitswerte von steckachsen gegenüber herkömmlichen 10mm schnellspannachsen,ist die auflagefläche des "geklemmten materials", dh. es liegt an den kontaktpunkten gabel/achse mehr material aneinander als bei anderen sytemen.



Hm, ich frage mich, ob die höhere Steifigkeit - sofern sie überhaupt spürbar ist - die Nachteile bei Ein-/Ausbau bzw. Kompatibiliät aufwiegen.

Ich baue die Laufräder zum Transport öfter ein/aus, auf Gefummel habe ich dabei keine Lust.

Auch irritiert es mich, dass hier von verschiedenen Maßen und Adaptern die Rede ist - ich mags gern, wenn alles kompatibel ist.

Bringt Steckachse also wirklich fühlbare Vorteile?


----------



## Piefke (11. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> Hm, ich frage mich, ob die höhere Steifigkeit - sofern sie überhaupt spürbar ist - die Nachteile bei Ein-/Ausbau bzw. Kompatibiliät aufwiegen.



Ja, es ist spürbar.
Ja, es ist sinnvoll.
Ich wöllte keine 150 mm SC Gabel mit Schnellspanner fahren wollen.



Glücki schrieb:


> Ich baue die Laufräder zum Transport öfter ein/aus, auf Gefummel habe ich dabei keine Lust.



So umständlich ist das nicht und dank Steckachse sitzt das Rad auch immer richtig. Mit Schnellspanner kann es schon mal sein, dass nach Rad Aus- und Einbau die Bremsscheibe schleift.


----------



## subdiver (11. September 2008)

Bei CC- und Marathongabeln mit einem Federweg von 100mm 
dürfte der theoretische Vorteil einer Steckachse sehr gering sein.

Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass sich die 15mm Steckachse 
bei diesen Gabeln (bis 100mm) nicht durchsetzen wird.
Racer und Marathonisti mögen leichtes Material und einen schnellen 
Radaus- und einbau.


----------



## Piefke (11. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Deshalb glaube ich *nicht*, dass sich die 15mm Steckachse bei diesen Gabeln (bis 100mm) *nicht* durchsetzen wird.



Also meinst du, die 15 mm Steckachse wird sich durchsetzen.


----------



## subdiver (12. September 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Also meinst du, die 15 mm Steckachse wird sich durchsetzen.



Nein, glaube ich nicht


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2008)

Davon hatten wir es ja neulich schon mal. Ich bin eigentlich völlig Deiner Meinung, glaube aber, daß die Firmen genug Marktmacht haben, um das durchzudrücken, anders als der DC-Alleingang von Shimano.
Bei PM ist es ja genauso. IS ist ein wirklich guter Standard, stirbt jetzt aber aus, und kein Endkunde kann es verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (12. September 2008)

Aber PM hat mehr Vorteile gegenüber IS 

Bei den Racegabeln ist es doch so, dass die Hersteller auch berücksichtigen,
was die Racer wollen.
Deshalb könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen, dass die Schnellspannachse 
bei Race- bzw. Marathongabeln überleben wird.


----------



## Grashalm (12. September 2008)

mjaelzie schrieb:


> howdy glücki,
> 
> zu 1:  hauptparameter für die höhere steifigkeitswerte von steckachsen gegenüber herkömmlichen 10mm schnellspannachsen,ist die auflagefläche des "geklemmten materials", dh. es liegt an den kontaktpunkten gabel/achse mehr material aneinander als bei anderen sytemen.



Leider nicht. Die Steifigkeit eines Bauteil wird bestimmt durch die Geometrie (Flächenträgheitsmoment) und den Werkstoff (E-Modul). Steckachsen haben einen grösseren Durchmesser als Schnellspanner und somit eine deutlich höhere Steifigkeit.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (12. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Solche Sets gibt es ja für 10, 12, 15, 20mm Steckachse. Damit wäre die Hope für mich die absolut vielseitige Nabe, die für alle noch so bescheuerten "Standards" gerüstet ist und käme an ein eventuell neu zu beschaffendes Rad dran.


So ist es.

Und die durch eine Steckachse gewonnene Steifigkeit fand ich bisher bei allen Gabeln spuerbar, daher finde ich die Idee in Zukunft mehr (bis alle) Gabeln mit Steckachse auszuruesten sehr gut.

Einen neuen Standard haette es natuerlich nicht gebraucht. Aber nachdem jetzt alle (ausser Rock Shox) QR15- Gabeln bauen wird sich das wohl durchsetzen.

@subdiver: Welchen Vorteil soll denn PM gegenueber IS haben?


----------



## subdiver (12. September 2008)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> @subdiver: Welchen Vorteil soll denn PM gegenueber IS haben?



Die Ausrichtung und Einstellung des Bremssattel ist viel einfacher.


----------



## Jumper 1 (12. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Ausrichtung und Einstellung des Bremssattel ist viel einfacher.



Und die Bremskräfte werden dann direkt in die Gabel geleitet
Die Schrauben werden weniger belastet


----------



## Kendooo (16. September 2008)

Naja, also wenn die Schrauben richtig angezogen sind, dürfte ihnen egal sein, ob gerade gebremst wird, oder nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2008)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn die Schrauben richtig angezogen sind, dürfte ihnen egal sein, ob gerade gebremst wird, oder nicht.



Wenn. Betonung auf WENN....zwei Schrauben weniger, die der C*****-Mechaniker vergessen kann anzuziehen und mit Loctite zu sichern.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Ausrichtung und Einstellung des Bremssattel ist viel einfacher.


Dazu braucht es aber nur einen PM- Bremskoerper, welche Aufnahme sich an Gabel oder Rahmen befindet ist egal.


----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es aber nur einen PM- Bremskoerper, welche Aufnahme sich an Gabel oder Rahmen befindet ist egal.



Ok oder so 

Die für mich beste Lösung ist, an Gabel und Rahmen IS-Aufnahme, PM-Adapter angeschraubt, PM-Bremskörper.

Denn falls das Gewinde doch einmal "ausnudeln" sollte,
benötige ich nur einen neuen Adapter und muss keine
Gewindeeinsätze an Gabel oder Rahmen anbringen lassen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Denn falls das Gewinde doch einmal "ausnudeln" sollte,
> benötige ich nur einen neuen Adapter und muss keine
> Gewindeeinsätze an Gabel oder Rahmen anbringen lassen.


Darum ging es mir, irgendwie widerstrebt es mir immer, Stahlschrauben in Gewinde zu drehen, die direkt in irgendeine windige Magnesiumlegierung des Castings geschnitten wurden. Sollte das Gewinde im IS- Adapter hinueber sein ist das ein viel kleineres Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. September 2008)

Hi
aber es klingt halt wie eine verbesserung wenn die gabel- oder ramenhersteller möglichst viele neuerungen vorstellen. Ganz nach dem Motto die neue is viel besser...


----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:


> Stahlschrauben in Gewinde zu drehen, die direkt in irgendeine windige Magnesiumlegierung des Castings geschnitten wurden.



Da sehen mein Bike-Dealer und ich auch zukünftige Probleme 
Denn man stellte die Bremse doch öfter mal ein oder demontiert den 
Bremssattel zwecks Säuberung etc..


----------

